# jhawkin1's journy to excellence



## jhawkin1 (Mar 2, 2012)

*jhawkin1's journey to excellence*

Good evening everyone.  I thought it would be nice to start a journal to track the following:

Workout routines.
Goals.
Diet/nutrition.

I am a 27 year old male, physical education teacher (get plenty of exercise!), I am beginning P90x to lose the last few body fat %'s.  I currently lift weights every morning for approximately 30 minutes and eat a steady, healthy, low-calorie diet with a carb/calorie load every third or forth day to keep the metabolism firing.

Any words of encouragement/suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Best,

Jhawkin1


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll follow along... Best of Wishes Brotha!!!


----------

